# Sobre Soldadoras de Punto a Transformador (Separado)



## Helminto G. (May 17, 2009)

gracias drix, lo requiero para soldar chapa de maximo 3mm, me seria de mucha ayuda si me asesoraras para armarme una
¿que voltaje se debe ocupar y que amperaje?
¿como puedo armar el transformador?


de antemano mil gracias


----------



## Tomasito (May 18, 2009)

Transformador, el más grande que consigas. Andá a un desarmadero o algún lado donde lo puedas conseguir de desguace. Tiene que tener el primario sano, y del lado de adentro (así no hay que rebobinarlo).

Tenés que sacar el secundario cuidando de no dañar el primario, y bobinar 2 o 3 vueltas del cable más grueso que tengas (o varios más chicos en paralelo, formando solo 2 o 3 vueltas), y eso mandarlo a los electrodos con un cable (o varios más finos) de una sección muy grande.
La soldadora de puntos grande que tengo yo tiene 3 o 4 cables de 1cm2 de sección cada uno más o menos para los electrodos (que son refrigerados por agua).

El voltaje, entre 1 y 4 o 5 volts supongo que andará bien, y el amperaje, para una chapa de 3mm de hierro, supongo que no menos de 700 o 1000A.


Como referencia, el transformador debería medir unos 25 o 30cm de lado. 
Así de grande debería ser como mínimo (y no sé si alcanzaría) para lo que querés vos:








Eso sí, procurá que no esté tan malo como este


----------



## Tacatomon (May 18, 2009)

Pobrecito, ese transformador se ve triste 

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (May 18, 2009)

muchas gracias, eso es de utilidad, aunque estaba pensando en modificar el transformador de una soldadora por arco, y otra preguntota: ¿los electrodos son de simple cobre?
de verdad gracias


----------



## Helminto G. (May 18, 2009)

deja de lo triste, se ve desauceado, ya merece jubilacion


----------



## luisgrillo (May 18, 2009)

oigan, y no sera mejor conseguir capacitores de mayor tension y menor capacitancia para asi obtener los mismos joules?
La energia sera la misma, pero en ves de mas corriente, mas tension.
por ejemplo, un capacitor de 350V, 4,700uF daria la misma energia que los 2 capacitores de 100V de 22,000uF.

o no se puede?


----------



## Tomasito (May 18, 2009)

helminto: Podés usar el de una soldadora de arco (Las convencionales, no las inverter). Tenés que sacar el secundario y hacer uno de 2 o 3 vueltas con un conductor MUY grueso. (Alguien dijo cables de batería de auto?) 
Los electrodos para la potencia que querés vos, pueden ser cobre o bronce (las puntas siempre de cobre, pero puede ser parte en bronce), y en lo posible refrigerados por agua (la mía usa el agua corriente).



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Pobrecito, ese transformador se ve triste
> 
> Saludos



Pues parece dificil (imposible ) de creer, pero funciona:






Hay cosas que no dejan de sorprender


----------



## Helminto G. (May 18, 2009)

gracias de nuevo, y segun se (aunque no me crean del todo) entre mas area de hierro mayor sera la conductividad magnetica, asi que entre mas oxidado mejor funcionara el transformador.
tenia un compa que una fuente de 13V le entregaba 17V despues de años de oxidacion


----------



## luisgrillo (May 18, 2009)

ahahaha, en el taller donde trabajo, mandaron a arreglar una soldadora lincoln del año 1970. y soldaba como si fuera una inversora


----------



## Tomasito (May 18, 2009)

A mi ahora me dieron ganas de agarrár un montón de latas de duraznos o arbejas para hacer una prueba, totalmente experimental, de hacer un transformador casero grande echo de chapa gratis


----------



## Helminto G. (May 20, 2009)

me agrada saber de tus progresos anilandro, y me animaste a hacer un proyecto similar, solo que como no tengo ni la mas minima idea del funcionamiento de estas maquinas me gustaria que me asesoraran; como la idea es gastar lo menos posible, como no tengo unos de esos capacitores, se me ocurio que podria utilizar un transformador de un horno demicroondas ¿sera posible?
estare experimentando y les digo que sale, de antemano gracias


----------



## Tomasito (May 20, 2009)

helminto: Dijiste en la página anterior que querías soldar chapas de 3mm.

Con un transformador de horno de microondas podés hacer perfectamente una soldadora de punto, pero no para soldar chapas de 3mm de hierro.
También dijiste en la página anterior si mal no recuerdo, que tenías un transformador de una soldadora de arco. Te recomiendo que utilices ese  (Cambiando el secundario, por supuesto).


----------



## Helminto G. (May 21, 2009)

tienes toda la razon drix, si dije eso y no he abandonado la idea solo que  me gustaria experimentar primero con el de microondas porsupuesto para cosas mas pequeñas, el transformador de soldadora por arco no lo tengo pero me parece buena idea y es mas bien un regalo para mi viejo, pero me gustaria conocer bien como realizarse antes de fabricar la de mayor tamaño 
espero que aun asi me ayudes pues no se mucho y mis dudas son grandes; la de hoy es: al usar capacitores el disparo es unico y controlado, ¿como se determina el disparo usando el transformador?


----------



## Tomasito (May 21, 2009)

Lo que se hace normalmente, es controlar el tiempo de la soldadura con el tiempo que se pisa el pedal (o se tiene bajada la palanca, depende el sistema de tu soldadora), y la potencia queda fija.

Si te conseguís un nucleo de un transformador de soldadora de arco ajustable, tal vez se pueda usar la regulación del nucleo para controlar la potencia en la soldadora de puntos, pero personalmente nunca ví un diseño así, asique no sé cómo se comportaría.
En las dos soldadoras de punto que tengo (la grande y la chica), se regula simplemente soldando más o menos tiempo, y nunca he tenido problemas. Con práctica soldando, podés soldar casi cualquier cosa con toda la potencia.

El diseño de una soldadora chica o una grande, no difiere demasiado, solo es más robusta.
Si hacés una grande, de 1000A en adelante, tal vez sería conveniente usar refrigeración por agua, pero si no la vas a usar en usos muy continuos (varias soldaduras seguidas), eso lo podrías dejar de lado para simplificar el diseño.

Acá hay un muchacho que hizo una soldadora de punto con un transformador de microondas bastante prolija (No detalla mucho, pero algo hay): http://www.5bears.com/welder.htm
Acá hay otro, pero la verdad que es bastante mejorable el diseño, aunque te puede servir de guía: http://www.rhunt.f9.co.uk/Electronics/Spot_Welder/Spot_Welder_Page1.htm
Este también, está medianamente detallado, y es bastante mejorable: http://www.home-workshop.com/MOTWelder.htm

Los tres links que te pasé, son basados en un transformador de un microondas. El mejor diseño de todos, a mi parecer, es el primero, lo malo es que no está muy detallado. De todas formas, son todos prácticamente lo mismo (La párte mecánica/estructural del primer diseño me parece destacable frente a los otros dos).
De cualquier manera, si es tu primera soldadora, podés experimentar y mejorar tu diseño, y la segunda ya va a ser mejor 



PD: De dónde sacan los transformadores de microondas? Porque acá no creo que me vayan a regalar uno en algún lugar donde los reparen, suelen ser bastante tacaños... Lo único que me queda es ir a un basurero, pero tengo miedo de que se me pinche la moto por la basura y quedarme en el medio de la nada a pata 
Alguna pista?


PD2: helminto: Si de verdad querés hacer la soldadora de puntos, crea un thread aparte así no le desvirtuamos este al colega anillandro, y lo tenemos todo más ordenado y seguimos por ahi, me parece lo más correcto


----------



## Cientifico (May 22, 2009)

Anilandro,muy linda tu idea,muy prolijo tu trabajo.me encanta la prolijidad,soy igual ,mi hijo mayor me dice que la perfeccion paraliza. Yo tengo una soldadora de punto a transformadorr,fabricada por mi.

 Helminto,pregunta como hacer una soldadora,te tiro una idea,con un transformador de horno microonda,siempre se quema el secundario,de alambre fino,tu tienes que utilizar el bobinado grueso,que justamente es para 220V.Donde estaba el bobinado fino le das 3ó4 vueltas con un cable de 50mm de seccion,anda muy bien. Saludos ,espero que les sirva,si necesitan un transformador mas elaborado les puedo dar los datos exactos para que se hagan una soldadora como las compradas


----------



## Helminto G. (May 22, 2009)

pues he puesto manos a la obra y espero pronto mostrarles resultados (en otro tema), muchas gracias y drix ese transrormador lo saque de un aparato que dejaron en mi taller, pero es facil encontrarlos en donde compran desperdicio industrial, almenos aca asi es, anilandro espero no aber desvirtuado tu tema, y me va a ser de gran ayuda los avances que lograste con tu soldadora, ya espero ver un triodo que te fabriques con esta maquinita y de nuevo gracias


----------



## Tomasito (May 22, 2009)

Yo estuve averiguando, y ya conseguí un lugar donde arreglan microondas que trabaja un conocido, asique para la semana que viene seguramente tenga un transformador de microondas para hacer una sodadora (Quiero hacer una para tener en mi habitación, siempre son útiles, y en mi casa no tengo ninguna. Quiero hacer una de punto chica y una de arco para tener acá, pero ya es otro tema).

En cuanto lo consiga empiezo la construcción y empiezo un thread para detallar todo el proceso 

PD: Una ventaja de usar un transformador en vez de capacitores (además del precio), es que se puede usar un contactor chico, o incluso una llave normal para manejarlo, ya que la corriente es baja (Un par de amperes, contra los cientos o miles que puede haber en el secundario).


----------



## Helminto G. (May 22, 2009)

drix, quisa esto vaya  ya en el otro thread pero, anilandro menciona en su web que hay un inconveniente con el tiempo de  aplicacion tu que tienes experiensia en el manejo de estos artefactos ¿que opinas al respecto?


----------



## anilandro (May 23, 2009)

Helminto, no te preocupes por el thread, cada tema suele evolucionar dependiendo de sus participantes, y lo mio ya esta, como quien dice, listo para sentencia. 

Y si no te he contestado a las cuestiones y dudas que planteabas es simplemente porque tenemos la inmensa suerte de tener a DriX que es tan abundante en conocimientos como prolijo en regalarlos. Especialmente en insistir en un tema de soldadura por descarga de condensador que no le gusta la soldadura por descarga de condensador. Así que muy poca cosa voy yo a añadir a este hilo. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## unleased! (May 23, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Una ventaja de usar un transformador en vez de capacitores (además del precio), es que se puede usar un contactor chico, o incluso una llave normal para manejarlo, ya que la corriente es baja (Un par de amperes, contra los cientos o miles que puede haber en el secundario).


 Te recomendaría un contactor o relé de almenos 16A ya que el transformador te va a exigir 10A. Si le sacas las chapitas que tiene en la ventana, separando el primario del secundario te llega a exigir picos de 30A. Solo es una idea pero yo no le sacaría las chapas que mencioné ya que el transformador arde en cuestión de segundos.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 23, 2009)

Separé este tema del de la soldadora de Anilandro porque ya poco tenía que ver.
Los posts que no encuentres acá están en el tema original: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/soldador-puntos-precision-pequenas-piezas-metalicas-20550/

Saludos


----------



## Dario (Feb 11, 2011)

hola a todos.
les cuento que he estado experimentando con un trafo que saque de una fuente de 12 v 5 amper, bobine el secundario con alambre de 4mm pero tuve resultados negativos... no importa, lo dejo para la selladora de bolsitas, creo que puede funcionar jejeje. lo triste de todo esto, es que tenia un microondas BGH en desuso, pero mi viejo hizo limpieza y aya fue je. voy a ver si consigo uno en una chatarra o por medio de mis contactos para experimentar y luego les comento. 

helminto g:
vos, ¿ya hiciste la tuya? ¿como te fue? contame, asi me evito gastos en caso de no funcionar jeje...  saludosss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2011)

Un transformador de 500 Watts mas o menos utilizan las soldadoras de puntos para soldar alambres y chapitas de acero inoxidable para ortodoncia-ortopedia dental.



D@rio dijo:


> hola a todos.
> les cuento que he estado experimentando con un trafo que saque de una fuente de 12 v 5 amper, bobine el secundario con alambre de 4mm pero tuve resultados negativos... no importa, lo dejo para la selladora de bolsitas, creo que puede funcionar jejeje. lo triste de todo esto, es que tenia un microondas BGH en desuso, pero mi viejo hizo limpieza y aya fue je. voy a ver si consigo uno en una chatarra o por medio de mis contactos para experimentar y luego les comento.
> 
> helminto g:
> vos, ¿ya hiciste la tuya? ¿como te fue? contame, asi me evito gastos en caso de no funcionar jeje...  saludosss


 
Con eso hacete un soldador Vesubio  Aunque esos son de 100 y 270 Watts

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/Soldador-Vesubio-C%C3%982-Tipo-pistola

Saludos !


----------



## Dario (Feb 11, 2011)

aaahhh... las legendarias vesubio... son muy buenas esas pistolitas soldador, tengo un vecino tecnico que tiene una, dice que la tiene desde que iba al 1° año del secundario jeje. el tipo tiene 55 años  .
tengo un trafo convertidor de 220v a 110 volt de 265 wats, ¿me servira para algo?
saludosss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2011)

Si hay lugar le haces una espira con una chapa de cobre , o con una tira de cobre le haces varias espiras tipo espiral , y a soldar de punto  !

Tengo un transformador de un elevador de tensión , lindo tamaño , pero no le queda espacio para nada , ya que de extremo a extremo tiene 220 V con derivaciones cada 5 volts hasta llegar a 170 , pero no le queda espacio ni para el aire 

 Saludos !


----------



## Dario (Feb 11, 2011)

> Si hay lugar le haces una espira con una chapa de cobre , o con una tira de cobre le haces varias espiras tipo espiral , y a soldar de punto  !



¿seguro che??? no me gustaria arruinarlo y que despues me pase como el de 12volt :S aunque estuve calculando su potencia y al parecer, era de 65wats. aun asi, logre fundir unas chapitas, eso quiere decir que siendo este 200 wats mas potente, talvez funcione... o me equivoco¿? que opina tomasito de esto?
saludosss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> ¿seguro che??? no me gustaria arruinarlo y que despues me pase como el de 12volt :S aunque estuve calculando su potencia y al parecer, era de 65wats. aun asi, logre fundir unas chapitas, eso quiere decir que siendo este 200 wats mas potente, talvez funcione... o me equivoco¿? que opina tomasito de esto?
> saludosss


 

No te dije que le saques nada , ni que lo rompas , si quedó espacio se lo agregás ancima del bobinado , una chapa de 0,5 mm de espesor que haga una espira y en los bordes se le sueldan los cables (gruesos)





Saludos !


----------



## Dario (Feb 12, 2011)

aaah... yo me guiaba por los links que dejo tomasito, ahi desarman el secundario del trafo, por eso decia... esto si que es gracioso, hasta hace una semana, en el taller de mi viejo, habia una chapa de cobre justo como la que me sujeris. es probable que se haya ido en la limpieza jejeje... que mala suerte, dos cosas que ahora me servirian, estan en el basural


----------



## han07 (May 10, 2012)

Cientifico dijo:


> Anilandro,muy linda tu idea,muy prolijo tu trabajo.me encanta la prolijidad,soy igual ,mi hijo mayor me dice que la perfeccion paraliza. Yo tengo una soldadora de punto a transformadorr,fabricada por mi.
> 
> Helminto,pregunta como hacer una soldadora,te tiro una idea,con un transformador de horno microonda,siempre se quema el secundario,de alambre fino,tu tienes que utilizar el bobinado grueso,que justamente es para 220V.Donde estaba el bobinado fino le das 3ó4 vueltas con un cable de 50mm de seccion,anda muy bien. Saludos ,espero que les sirva,si necesitan un transformador mas elaborado les puedo dar los datos exactos para que se hagan una soldadora como las compradas



hola yo quiero hacer un trafo como dice cientific mas eleborado para soldadora de arco m podrian dar los datos exactos


----------



## davidangel (Ago 10, 2014)

Cientifico dijo:


> Anilandro,muy linda tu idea,muy prolijo tu trabajo.me encanta la prolijidad,soy igual ,mi hijo mayor me dice que la perfeccion paraliza. Yo tengo una soldadora de punto a transformadorr,fabricada por mi.
> 
> Helminto,pregunta como hacer una soldadora,te tiro una idea,con un transformador de horno microonda,siempre se quema el secundario,de alambre fino,tu tienes que utilizar el bobinado grueso,que justamente es para 220V.Donde estaba el bobinado fino le das 3ó4 vueltas con un cable de 50mm de seccion,anda muy bien. Saludos ,espero que les sirva,si necesitan un transformador mas elaborado les puedo dar los datos exactos para que se hagan una soldadora como las compradas



 me gustaria que cientifico por favor pueda subir los datos de una soldadora de punto como las compradas hice la  que es con un trafo de microondas pero me queda chica , quiero hacer un sacabollos de esos que es un martillo de inercia y una soldadora de puntos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2014)

Mirá , yo las he visto trabajando , unas Americanas , eran como una pistola con un transformador de unos 500 Watts , el de microondas es de unos 300 Watts.

El secundario eran dos espiras nada mas , y tenía un duro resorte para empujar el clavito hacia adelante , además de un caño de bronce por fuera del clavito para cerrar el circuito.

Cómo no conseguía mas clavos originales , usaba los de los remaches POP que son los que mejor resultado les dan.

Saludos !


----------



## davidangel (Ago 10, 2014)

si he visto esas en you tube pero yo me refiero a las que traen el martillo de inercia, tiene una estrella cobreada en la punta la cual se queda pegada ala chapa y y que va agarrada a la punta del martillo, ya me hice todo eso y lo probe con el trafo de microondas y pegaba pero no resistia los golpes de inerciacomo minimo para mi tendria que tener el doble de potencia, para soldadura de punto puede servir ( chapa finitas) pero para sacabollo ( llamado comunmente sacabollo electronico) le falfa  potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2014)

Yo lo que vi era como la Vesubio pero más grande y tenía un cañito dónde se metía el clavo , se presionaba contra la chapa limpia y se presionaba el botón , el clavo quedaba soldado de punta.

En la cabeza del clavo enganchaban el martillo "para atrás" 







Saludos !


----------



## davidangel (Ago 13, 2014)

hoy fui a buscar un trafo a una casa de transformadores y consegui uno que estaba enstock que supuestamente era de soldadora de punto, no dice cuantos amper ni nada solo tira 5v y el segundario son 2 cables de aluminio de 8mm, pero lo raro es que no suelda de punto no se que pasa, quiero unir 2 chapas de 1mm y nada apenitas se unen, les haces un poco de fuerza y se salen.  proble el trafo  en una soldadora de punto de pie, anule en que trae  puesto y coloque el nuevo. en que le podre estar errando?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2014)

Foto con dimensiones del transformador !


----------



## davidangel (Ago 13, 2014)

He aquí la foto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2014)

Es grande , faltaría ver la altura del núcleo de hierro.

Me parece fino el secundario ese , poneme foto del transformador de la soldadora que estaba andando


----------



## davidangel (Ago 13, 2014)

el nucleo tiene 50x50 mm(tiene 2 nucleos iguales donde estan los 2 bobinados), y el otro trafo la foto la debo ya esta puesto otra vez y es un lio sacarlo es el triple de grande y esta bobinado con planchuela de cobre, con esa soldadora sueldo 2 planchuelas de 6,5mm un total de 13mm una bestia pero es muy armatoste y pesada, ya queda fija en un lugar y no se mueve por lo pesada, es refrijerada por agua y bifasica, ( tiene una linea reforzada por que no hay fusible que se lo banque. yo queria algo portatil y practico por eso la idea del  proyecto. en fin mañana voy a devolver el trafo, me lo vendieron con esa posibilidad, si no me servia lo podia devolver.


----------



## jpmonje (Ene 27, 2017)

Hola a todos, nuevamente.
Acá les traigo un rompecabezas. Me regalaron este viejo aparato que parece ser un soldador de punto o algo así. Le cortaron todos los cables como para sacar el trago y así lo trajeron como se ve en las fotos.
Mi intención es reconstruirlo y probarlo. Traté de hacer un esquema que acompaño, pero como todos los cables cortados parecen ser del primario donde pasa la tensión de línea no quería probar a ciegas. Si alguien tiene idea como echar luz al asunto, se agradece.

El esquema y las mediciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2017)

Probá  de a dos cables en serie con una lámpara de 250 o 500 Watts  , no debería encender , o encender levemente.

Numeralos y hacé una lista de los pares que no encienden la luz (el común a todos ellos será el común eléctricamente hablando)

Y otra lista de los pares que si encienden la luz. Todos esos son las distintas graduaciones que van a la selectora de potencia.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2017)

Muchos de estos equipos regulan en el primario mientras que el secundario es fijo, ya midiendo determinaras eso


----------



## jpmonje (Ene 31, 2017)

Gracias DOSMETROS. No se donde esta mi cabeza este año. Probé una lámpara en serie de menos watts (lo que tenía a mano) y la dejé instalada. Le puse un carbón de pila afinado en la punta y anda bastante bien.
Pero me gustaría más potencia. Ya que se me cortó uno de los cables al ras, tendré que desarmarlo y pensaba sacarle o agregar unas vueltas al primario para darle más potencia. Qué debo leer para instruirme al respecto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2017)

Ok , que bueno que ya lo tenés andando  !

No usan carbones sino puntas de cobre macizo 

La potencia la da el nucleo , no el bobinado . . . en todo caso con menos espiras se lograría mayor potencia saturando el nucleo


----------



## jpmonje (Feb 3, 2017)

Tenía un resto de carbón en la punta, por eso le puse otro similar y anduvo. Pero voy a probar con cobre a ver si mejora.
Estuve averiguando la procedencia y supuestamente era de un jubilado que reparaba marcos de anteojos en una localidad vecina. Estimo entonces que se podrá usar para soldar con hilo de plata, ya veremos. Pequeñas cantidades de estaño  las suelda bien.
Ya que estamos pregunto, para calcular la potencia de este equipo, la medición de tensión y corriente se debe tomar en el primario o en el secundario? Y cómo interviene el núcleo en el asunto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2017)

Poné un amperímetro de ALTERNA en serie o una pinza amperométrica en primario y hacele la prueba de cortocircuito. O sea secundario en corto , solo uno o dos segundos  , no lo vayas a quemar.

Esa sería la potencia máxima teórica e inalcanzable  

Sino medí la sección del núcleo (lo que abraza una espira), lo elevás al cuadrado , le restás un 12 % y ahí tenés la potencia teórica :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...on-transformador-lineal-hierro-silicio-69661/

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2017)

Si señor si es de los que se utilizan en los talleres de óptica son de carbón los electrodos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2017)

Y los mecánicos dentales usan puntas de cobre . . . . sueldan alambres de acero inoxidable para ortodoncia , con perdón de la doncia


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 4, 2017)

jpmonje dijo:


> Estimo entonces que se podrá usar para soldar con hilo de plata, ya veremos.



La Plata es excelente conductor de la electricidad, con lo que será dificil ponerla al rojo.

No digo que no vaya a funcionar, *pero no será facil.*

Tal vez podrías soldarla por descarga de capacitores.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2017)

La soldadura de plata viene en diferentes aleaciones según su uso, por ejemplo el estaño-plata para soldar ciertos componentes......
Mi ex es Técnica - Optica y tenia un equipo de esos que de echo aún esta en casa, y se utilizaba una aleción de plata estaño para soldar los armazones


----------



## jpmonje (Feb 10, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sino medí la sección del núcleo (lo que abraza una espira), lo elevás al cuadrado , le restás un 12 % y ahí tenés la potencia teórica :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...on-transformador-lineal-hierro-silicio-69661/
> 
> Saludos !



Este último sistema me pareció más fiable y seguro. Aprovechando que lo desarmé, medí el núcleo (3,35cm x 4,30cm). Dándome un aproximado de 180w reales. 

Al quitar el bobinado secundario se vio claramente el comienzo y el final del bobinado primario. Asunto resuelto. En cuanto a incrementar la potencia. Habiendo visto el post recomendado, encararé a la brevedad la construcción de uno igual, de más potencia

Gracias a todos por los comentarios y aportes, espero poder retribuir al foro en su oportunidad la ayuda prestada.

Saludos


----------



## rascueso (Feb 20, 2020)

Hola amigos! 
Una vez mas molestando por aquí...

Hace unos cuantos años fabrique una soldadura por puntos para cosas pequeñas con un trafo de micro sacando informacion del foro. (Foto Adj).
El tema es que como siempre uno quiere hacer algo un poco mas grande. En primer lugar se me ocurrió buscar la forma de montar varios trafos de microondas en paralelo y probar... en la búsqueda de esos trafos me encontré con uno mucho mas grande (foto adjunta) y antes de ponerme a probar pense en consultarles antes de mandar moco.
El trafo tiene un primario de 220v y el secundario en vació me marca unos 18v.
La pregunta... tendré que desarmar el secundario y darle 3 o 4 vueltas con varios cables en paralelo o directamente este tipo de trafo no me sirve?

Desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo.
Saludossss...........


----------



## rascueso (Mar 9, 2020)

hola de nuevo decía... estoy por probar de bobinar el trafo con cable de soldadura de 35mm.  serian 3 tramos diferentes de 1 metro dando una vuelta y conectados en paralelo.
la pregunta es.... las 3 bobinas... van una sobre la otra o que entren los 3 cables juntos y vayan girando uno sobre otro?


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 10, 2020)

Si vas a usar "ambos 3" alambres/cables en paralelos (salida única), mejor bobina los 3 a la vez.

Mira acá el cálculo para saber la potencia del transformador
Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores


----------



## Carloaire (May 31, 2020)

Usa el tra*ns*fo*rmador* de la soldadora sin tocar los bobinados existentes*,*  le tenés que agregar una bobina de 4 vueltas de cable de 25 mm2. de sección*,* pueden ser dos de 10mm2 en paralelo.
Por lo general hay espacio suficiente para hacer ésta bobina que es la que necesitas para soldar con punto.
De ese modo no deja de poderse usar la máquina para electrodo revestido y con ponerle dos bornes brutos para los cables de la solda*dora* de pun*to* y un pedal con temporizado y contactor tenés dos máquinas en una.
Si la soldadora era de 200A te entrega para soldar de punto +0- 1700 A y ojo si le das solo 2 vueltas de cable de 25mm te va a dar mas corriente pero se recalienta muchísimo el cable a nivel de fundirse la aislación.


----------



## Norman34 (Abr 29, 2022)

Que tal, quería saber si puedo usar el transformador de un no break para hacer un soldador de punto, lo necesito para soldar unas pilas y no tengo un transformador de microondas ni dinero para comprar una soldadora de punto, espero puedan ayudarme, saludos.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Abr 30, 2022)

Lo veo medio chico a ese transformador.. De todas maneras vas a tener que desarmarlo y rebobinar el secundario.. pero como no se sabe las medidas del núcleo,  en teoría para las 18650 ..debería funcionar.. claro dependiendo el grosor de las chapas de níquel , que vallas a usar para unir las celdas.


----------

